# How Many Lemons ?



## fsa46 (Feb 13, 2020)

Everyone has their own recipes for Limoncello and I'm curious to know how many lemons do you use per 750 ml of alcohol in your recipe ?


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't have a specific number. It depends on the size of the lemons. I use the peelings from 2 pounds of lemons for each 750ml of 190 proof Everclear and let them steep for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 14, 2020)

I use the zest of about 10 lemons but I use vodka (I don't believe that Everclear is legally purchased in NY).


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

It makes a huge difference based on what alcohol you are using. 

190 proof Everclear, like I said, peeling from 2 pounds.
151 proof Everclear, I would up the lemons to 3 pounds and let steep for 4 weeks
100 proof vodka, I would stuff as many peelings into the steeping jar as I could and let it steep for 6 weeks.

I use pounds of lemons rather than number of lemons, because there can be a big difference in size. My 7 Sorrento lemons weighed in at 3 pounds total, and 4 of those lemons were 2 pounds total. They do get pretty big. Had to cut those 4 into 1/8ths to squeeze them.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 14, 2020)

The lemons I can get are about 3 inches top to tail with a diameter of about 2 inches - perhaps 2.5 inches


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

I would go by weight. Let me know how many make up a pund (out of curiosity)


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 14, 2020)

Mike Parisi said:


> I would go by weight. Let me know how many make up a pund (out of curiosity)



But wouldn't weight be related more to the amount of juice in the lemon rather than the surface area of the zest? I don't drink a lot of lemon juice but if I use oranges - two oranges may be the same size but one that is full of juice may weigh twice the amount of the orange that has a thick pith (albedo), but the area of zest they both supply will be very similar. No?


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

Possibly. But if you are using lemons all from the same source and all picked at the same time, there shouldn't be much difference in the amount of juice and rind thickness. I think difference in size would make more difference in weight.

Here are the Sorrento lemons off my tree. As you can see, some are much larger than others -- and definitely weighed more.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

Took a while to find it, but did find a surface calculator for a prolate sphere.

A lemon 3" by 2" wide has a surface area of 17 square inches
A lemon 3" by 2.5" wide has a surface area of 22 square inches

So 1/2 inch wider increases the surface area by almost 30%

How about 3.5 by 2.5? Surface area is 25 square inches, just about 50% more than the 3" x 2"

https://www.easycalculation.com/shapes/surface-area-of-prolate-spheroid.php


----------



## NorCal (Feb 14, 2020)

I used 50 lemons for 3.5 liters of 160 proof everclear. After 6 weeks we did some trials and the Mrs. said it wasn't lemony enough. Another 30 lemons went in and it sat in the everclear for another 6 weeks. I just filtered it last week and it is FULL of lemon flavor now!


----------



## joeswine (Feb 14, 2020)

I use lemon extract ...................simple process as most of you know with everkleer ,the simple syrup to taste.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

You must mean lemon zest, not extract. Or do you use extract/juice as well as zest?


----------



## joeswine (Feb 14, 2020)

*No I use the extract* made from the* zest extraction* sitting in Everkleer, for about a month or more. then add the extract to the simple syrup and what ever else I'm using as a volume maker.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 14, 2020)

That is the same zester I use as well, but my lemons are yellow


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 14, 2020)

So by extract, you mean the infused Everclear. I thought there was some commercial extract, like vanilla extract, that you buy at the store.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 14, 2020)

Your correct about the color there limes I think but you got the idea.
Extruding the oils from the zest via the EverKleer gives you a real extract and can last for along time and is dense in flavors .


----------



## Mike Parisi (Mar 11, 2020)

How many lemons? If you lived in Sorrento, I guess you would just need to calculate surface area of you lemons to figure out if you would need more than one.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 11, 2020)

Very cool ...surface area times diamater divide by contents and subtract outcome not to include seeds.


----------



## Morris (Mar 12, 2020)

We make ours based on family in Italia. Depending on whom you talk with there are many variations. Normally 6 - 8 lemons per liter of alcohol. Number of weeks soaking varies from 3 to 40 days depending on personal taste.


----------



## Morris (Mar 12, 2020)

Popular now is also "Crema di Lemoncino" or "Crema di Mandarino".


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 12, 2020)

Just saw this thread. I've done it by both quantity and weight of lemons but have settled in on adjusting my Everclear to match my Zest or Peels. If you're lucky enough to have a tree or a neighbor with a tree then the amount of lemons isn't usually the problem, it's how much time you want to spend collecting the thin peels or zest. Once I've finished zesting I'll pour just enough EC to just cover the lemons. The extra EC's not going to go bad before the next batch needs to be made so save it. Funny, I was just talking with a friend from California last night and he mentioned needing some Everclear soon for lemons he still had hanging.
Mike


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 12, 2020)

Mike Parisi said:


> How many lemons? If you lived in Sorrento, I guess you would just need to calculate surface area of you lemons to figure out if you would need more than one.
> 
> View attachment 59262



First time I saw those lemons, I ondered if you lived near a nuclear power plant or maybe a swamp where they dump industrial waste. Those things are bigger than some grapefruit I have purchased as jumbo.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Mar 12, 2020)

Those Sorrento lemons can get HUGE.


----------



## gorillla68 (Mar 14, 2020)

Mike - where do you get Sorrento lemons? Or are you in Italy?

NorCal - sounds like you are at approx 20 lemons per 750ml per bottle of everclear.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Mar 14, 2020)

That picture is just one I snagged off Facebook. I live in Tucson, Arizona. A few years ago I ordered a Sorrento lemon tree (Femminello Santa Teresa) through a local nursery. So I am starting to get lemons. Last year I got about 20 but only 7 this year because we had some cold weather last Spring when it was blooming.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 19, 2020)

after reading this thread i am so thankful, that i am a simple mined hick, yawl going to drive me to drink, jeeze,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (May 6, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> I use the zest of about 10 lemons but I use vodka (I don't believe that Everclear is legally purchased in NY).


(
really? no PGA (Everclear) in my state (Arkansas) at 90% of bars and clubs, you could only get beer in cans or plastic glasses, i lived on long island many years ago, it was unbelievable that NYC you could get bottled beer, or draft beer in a real glass, glass, or used to, i aint been in a bar in 29 years now, heck maybe it has calmed down since my hayday, probably, since now kids play computer games all day,,, 
Dawg


----------



## fsa46 (May 7, 2020)

Well, I am a believer. All these years I've been making Limoncello with 80 proof vodka and it came out fine. I always said I didn't care for the taste using Everclear because my experience was trying somebodies Limoncello made with it.

However, after making the last two batches with 190 proof grain alcohol, ( can't get the Everclear here ) I am a believer. 

I have zest sitting in 80 proof vodka for 8 weeks and although it made fine Limoncello the zest still had a lot of yellow. With the 190 proof grain alcohol the zest is white within a couple days and after two week it's white,dried up and crisp. Everything is extracted from it.

So those like me that said never might want to give it a try.


----------

